# Frer indent or vvfl?



## monroea

I know from experience that frers are not what they used to be. I've peed on so many only to have the stark white stare back at me. I've also had a handful of indents. I'm struggling with this though. I've taken 5 since yesterday and all of them are giving me some sort of line (minus my FMU) this morning. What are your thoughts on my SMU? I know hcg doubles in 48 hours so I'm wasting my money, so please don't lecture me on that. I'm well aware that I'm lighting dollar bills on fire! Lol


----------



## MrsT116

I see Something faint. How quickly did it appear? And when are you due on? Good luck x


----------



## JAJuly2013

I see something too. Hopefully it will be darker tomorrow. 

One thing ive been noticing with FRERs is that if you dip the stick in the pee for longer than the 5 seconds it sometimes looks like a faint line. A few months ago i was getting what seemed like super faint positives. I tested out my theory and if i only dunked it for the 5 seconds, i didnt get any second line at all. 
Ive watched some women on YouTube taking tests and they leave the test in the pee for a long time, swirling it around lol. Im not suggesting you are doing that just throwing that out there. 

Good luck and baby dust!!


----------



## monroea

I took another test on a 2 hour hold and feel like it's getting darker.


----------



## monroea

I left a message with my doctor's office to see if I could get a beta blood draw. Now I'm a nervous wreck!


----------



## tdog

I would definitely say that a :bfp: looks very pink xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Looks like a BFP!


----------



## Flueky88

Looks pink to me! Bfp!


----------



## gigglebox

Yes I wouldn’t hesitate to say very much a second pink line!! Woohoo!!!


----------



## HopefulPony

Looks pink to me!


----------



## star25

Looks like a definite bfp to me!


----------



## Classic Girl

Omg that would be amazing! I know you’ve been trying and through a lot (wanna say you’re a bit older…not as ancient as me by any means but I think..?) ohh I so hope this is it for you! They’re there! And they’re pink!


----------



## LulaBug

Looks BFP. Good luck x


----------



## MrsT116

That second pic is definitely darker and pink! Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## monroea

Thanks girls! I'm 12 dpo and my beta is 12.1. I'm anxious to see what Thursday's blood draw brings.


----------



## WinterBub

Congratulations! Fingers crossed this is it for you :)


----------



## tdog

monroea said:


> Thanks girls! I'm 12 dpo and my beta is 12.1. I'm anxious to see what Thursday's blood draw brings.

Yey so happy for you you will be anxious but all be fine have you tested again? I'll be stalking lol :coffee:


----------



## Classic Girl

That number is within normal range for your dpo! Here’s to doubling!


----------



## josephine3

Oh wow def see it on that second one congrats!!


----------



## Classic Girl

Come on girly…..any updates?


----------



## monroea

Yes, sorry! 

Beta #1 - 12.1
Beta #2 - 25.9

It doubled, so that's good! I still feel like it's pretty low. I know they say that the trend is more important than the numbers but it's making me a little nervous. I'm anxious to see what the doctor wants to do next. I'm really hoping that since I've had previous losses and I'm 36 they'll want to do more blood draws or get me in for a scan before 8 weeks. 

Any 35+ mamas, did you get additional care or anything different while pregnant?


----------



## MrsT116

Hi Monroea! I'm also 36, and had 5 losses before conceiving this time. I rang my gp in a panic when I got my bfp to see if there was anything that could be done to try and prevent another loss (prior to this had just had a 'what will be will be ' attitude and hadn't pursued it). My GP was great and got in touch with the recurrent miscarriage clinic at my local hospital who put me on low dose aspirin immediately, and I had early scans through them. I also paid privately for a scan at 10 weeks. I'm in the UK though, not sure where you are? 

I'd say it's great your numbers are doing what they should be! When do you see doc again? Have you got an appointment for repeat bloods? Xx


----------



## monroea

Thank you for replying! 

I'm in Indiana in the US. I'm currently waiting for the doctor to call me after seeing my second blood draw. I'm not sure if she will want to go another draw or what the plan is. I'm debating on calling the office, but I know I should be patient.


----------

